# Whats your favourite dance tune Currentley



## patonbmw (Nov 23, 2008)

Its Either






or






for me


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

None! I cant abide "dance".


----------



## stan the man (Jun 10, 2009)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> None! I cant abide "dance".


x2 on that.


----------



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

Im currently quite a fan of this heard a really good remix the other night but i cant find it anywhere


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

well currently in the car ive this -






and a older one -


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> None! I cant abide "dance".


Joking right:






:thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

John Askew - Fade to Black is one I am really liking right now.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Blazebro said:


> Joking right:
> 
> YouTube - Pitbull I Know You Want Me (Calle Ocho) UK VERSION - OFFICAL VIDEO
> 
> :thumb:


just about THE worst song on the radio right now. Utter crap...


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> just about THE worst song on the radio right now. Utter crap...


Jesus, it's just a fun song. If you've ever been to Calle Ocho this song just screams Cuban exile in Florida.


----------



## Liambo-235 (Jul 14, 2009)

Sia - Buttons (Chris Lake Remix)
David Guetta - Sexy *****

And 

Faithless - Music Matters (Axwell Remix) i know its a oldie now but its still a classic
oh and speaking of classics..
Gat Decor - Passion!


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> None! I cant abide "dance".


Me neither. Unfortunetly I`m stuck listening to Radio 1 at work for half the day, Radio 1 surely must be aimed at 13 year olds, but the 20 something young dumb and living off mum numpties I work with can`t live without Jo Wiley (sp) and the "Yo Yo Yo Mo Fo" cack thats making me deaf. Utter garbage :wall:

Hope you enjoy this though


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh no, I hope YMCA hasn`t killed this thread?


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

the guy in the video is amazing


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Blazebro said:


> Jesus, it's just a fun song. If you've ever been to Calle Ocho this song just screams Cuban exile in Florida.


maybe, but annoying as hell and played way too much. In Europe this summer it was on EVERYWHERE :wall:

There are some great tracks about this summer that deserved much more exposure IMHO. Some quite good ones on the thread here though, except for YMCA of course where its all just gone horribly Pete Tong :lol:


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Sorry about YMCA, really. Although I find `dance` music not to my taste I do find the videos a little more entertaining sometimes.

An old fave . .


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

Calvin Harris- im not alone


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

I cba posting links, and everyone knows these tunes anyway, but I agree in the grounds that at heart I am rocker, and very few dance tracks appeal to me, but the ones that do are classics:

- Darude - Standstorm
- PPK - ResuRection
- Robert Miles - Children
- Faithless - Insomnia.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Lump said:


> the guy in the video is amazing
> 
> YouTube - Tiësto and Sneaky Sound System - I Will Be Here


+1, top video, I also like this too:


----------



## patonbmw (Nov 23, 2008)

Get to 1 min 30 and the drop on this is Quality


----------



## Dubbed (Aug 31, 2006)

Ok this is well cheesy euro dance pop but i am loving this tune at the mo - 

ItaloBrothers - Stamp on the Ground.


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

Axwell - I found U. Getting on a bit now but has a great feel good factor to it!


----------



## AaronB (Dec 15, 2007)

David Guetta Vs. Akon - Sexy B*tch


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

My fav video is this .... cant resist a band uniform ... lol ... come to think of it the wife was in a band






and for some real DAD dancin this!!!!!


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Sally Shapiro - I know you're my love (Juan Maclean remix)


----------



## tubbs (Jun 16, 2009)

very mainstream rather than hardcore dance kinda stuff but this has to be the song of the summer






and an old fav






and a classic classic tune with awesome vid


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Probably the remix of Hoppipolla by Sigur Ros - "Poppiholla" by Chicane. I love both versions.


----------



## nuttynil (Sep 23, 2007)

Chicaine offshore ,frankie knuckles tears ,so many .


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Bigpikle said:


> just about THE worst song on the radio right now. Utter crap...


I agree 100%. I love dance music, and have done for years. I'll listen to the cheesiest stuff you can think of (Scooter are awesome for a bit of fun!) but this is just dire drivel. The only good bit is sampled from an old dance track and the bits inbetween contain no singing, no melody, no catchy rhythm, nothing. Just some guy talking over a poorly produced beat.

Regarding the actual topic though, these are my 3 current favs;


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

this tune is awesome !!!!! cant stop playing it


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

these are my other favourites at the moment


----------



## mainsy (May 27, 2008)

Dave KG said:


> John Askew - Fade to Black is one I am really liking right now.


songs like this are what makes these threads good. out of all the tripe this is a true belter :thumb:


----------



## caddyman (Dec 2, 2008)

awesome tune at the moment and Fergie is just so god damn sexy!!!!


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Sexy Bi*** it's gotta b. 
And Pitbull i know you want me.:thumb:


----------



## patonbmw (Nov 23, 2008)

really like this





and this atm


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

Sugar Hill Gang - Apache


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Bumped this with this:






Can't stop listening to it. It's on Pauls album :thumb:


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

loving duck sauce

want to learn the dance moves in the vid, great tribute to jackson 5


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

caddyman said:


> YouTube - Black Eyed Peas - I Gotta Feeling
> 
> awesome tune at the moment and Fergie is just so god damn sexy!!!!


55 secs :argie:


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

Space Manouveres - Stage 3 (Breaks Mix)

This tune is superb. Heard it on a Hybrid session and then bought it on CD. Kiefer Sutherland's voice just adds to the ambience.

Also, the Y4K remix of Hybrid's "Blackout", what can I say, but WOW!


----------



## s70rjw (Apr 18, 2006)

Just can't get enough of it

Followed by this classic






What about this






Not forgetting


----------



## patonbmw (Nov 23, 2008)

These are my dance tunes that are on heavy rotation currentley: MASSIVE






GET TO KNOW THIS!!


----------

